# mettere LINGUAS in make.conf ? [certo, perchè no?]

## cloc3

Oggi il mio emerge -uDN world si è voluto riemeregere a forza openoffice-bin, koffice-i18n ed altre applicazioni solo a causa delle impostazioni di lingua, e ovviamente senza motivo.

Ciò è accaduto perchè fino ad ora acquisivo la variabile $LINGUAS da /etc/env.d/02local. da notare che la variabile LINGUAS non è attualmente presente nel mio make.conf.example (versione 2.1.2.9)

soluzione banale, ma da ricordare:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> inserire la linea:
> 
> LINGUAS="it en_GB"
> ...

 

domanda: è un baco di portage sperimentale o un baco di documentazione?

----------

## Scen

Beh, se per "a causa delle impostazioni di lingua" intendi che sono state aggiunte/rimosse delle lingue nei pacchetti che hai elencato, penso sia normale (è come se venisse aggiunta/rimossa qualsiasi altra USE "normale").

Penso che l'unica differenza tra il dichiararla "globalmente" attraverso un file in /etc/env.d e in /etc/make.conf è che nella seconda ipotesi quella variabile la "conosce" solamente Portage, mentre nel primo caso è disponibile sempre e dovunque.

Se invece non ho capito nulla del tuo problema, mi corspargo il capo di cenere e chiedo qualche delucidazione in più  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se invece non ho capito nulla del tuo problema, mi corspargo il capo di cenere e chiedo qualche delucidazione in più 

 

infatti non è un problema.

c'è una cosa che fino ad ieri funzionava diversa (cioè il meccanismo di acquisire la variabile LINGUAS) e che oggi, secondo me, non funziona in accordo con la documentazione.

volevo sapere se siete daccordo e se esiste un minibaco nel programma o nella documentazione che non è stata aggiornata.

----------

## Scen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> infatti non è un problema.
> 
> c'è una cosa che fino ad ieri funzionava diversa (cioè il meccanismo di acquisire la variabile LINGUAS) e che oggi, secondo me, non funziona in accordo con la documentazione.
> 
> volevo sapere se siete daccordo e se esiste un minibaco nel programma o nella documentazione che non è stata aggiornata.

 

Porta pazienza, ma continuo a non capire.   :Confused: 

A che (parte di) documentazione ti riferisci precisamente? Cosa dice in merito? E il comportamento "sbagliato" che rilevi qual'è precisamente?

P.S. mi sa che oggi devo avere fuso qualche rotella, non riesco a far funzionare la materia grigia  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

nel dubbio io le ho settate sia in env.d che in make.conf. Piuttosto ti consiglierei di usare "en" al posto di "en_GB" e configurare locales.gen con en_US ed en_IE (quest'ultima anche @euro).

@scen credo che si riferisca al fatto che nella guida dovrebbe esseree ancora riportato di usarla in env.d mentre nella guida per la localizzazione non se ne parla.

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @scen credo che si riferisca al fatto che nella guida dovrebbe esseree ancora riportato di usarla in env.d mentre nella guida per la localizzazione non se ne parla.

 

Allora, nella guida alla localizzazione viene detto (giustamente)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E' consigliabile impostare la variabile LINGUAS in /etc/make.conf
> 
> 

 

Mi sfugge dove venga detto/sia scritto di impostarla in /etc/env.d (e forse da lì dipendeva la mia confusione mentale). Potete darmi qualche riferimento?

Però volevo fare chiarezza su una cosa:

una cosa sono le variabili di localizzazione del sistema, (LC_* e LANG), da impostare come variabili d'ambiente per es. in /etc/env.d e in modo corrispondente anche in /etc/locale.gen per glibc

una cosa è la variabile LINGUAS, che non è altro che una variabile USE "espansa" (ovvero LINGUAS_<codice_lingua>) nei vari ebuild che supportano la localizzazione.

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora, nella guida alla localizzazione viene detto (giustamente)
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

hai ragione. lì dice consigliabile, e da ieri è diventato obbligatorio. quindi sono io che sbaglio.

avevo verificato solo nel mio /etc/make.conf.example.

grazie.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 

 

in una delle guide si menziona confusamente la cosa mentre in un'altra (credo l'ultima versione), i link non sono stabilissimi perchè alle volte mi capita di trovarmi versioni della guida preistoriche (in quella all'installazione è menzionato ancora lo stage2 per esempio).

Scusa se non non everifico e ti riporto i link ma con sta linea adsl dellla [censura] che funziona a singhiozzo ho altro per la testa. Quella sul wiki poi non la vedo del tutto ma mi pare che ne aggiunga altra di confusione.

----------

## Scen

Tralasciando il wiki (è non ufficiale e possono metterci le mani in tanti, è normale che vengano fuori casini), ti chiedo cortesemente, se hai la possibilità, di individuare queste eventuali discrepanze nella documentazione ufficiale e segnalarmelo ( scen@gentoo.org ), o se hai voglia, apri direttamente un bug report.

Grazie  :Cool: 

P.S. mi rivolgo a TUTTI quanti, non fatevi problemi a tartassare il GDP, se notate errori o vaccate nella documentazione ufficiale (ovvero TUTTO quello sotto /doc/). La roba sotto a /proj/ va segnalata invece ai relativi responsabili del progetto.

----------

